# Planned Land Rover Freelander conversion



## goingbush (Jun 20, 2017)

FL1 or FL2 ? FL1 is a Daewoo engine isn't it, , I bet theres a few Daewoo EV conversions running around. 

Have you seen this http://www.4x4offroads.com/electric-land-rover-freelander.html

Im not a big fan of the Freelander, but it would be better as EV than ICE in my opinion, interestingly I'm putting an AC51 and Curtis kit into a 73 LandRover lightweight as we speak.


----------

